

Share ten things about yourself that your friends and co-workers might not know - benohear
http://www.tenthings.me/

======
espadagroup
I like the design, though 10 seems like a bit much

~~~
brucef
Nice use of AJAX. It looks like you don't need to fill out all ten, in fact
just one works.

